
Google seals deal for new offices at NASA center - gibsonf1
http://sg.news.yahoo.com/ap/20080605/tbs-google-expansion-f8250da.html
======
gaius
"the new campus, which will begin construction in 2013 and will include some
housing for employees."

I've often thought that if a big tech firm were to buy an apartment building,
fit it out like dorms but with decent sized rooms, nice furniture, etc, wire
it all up and let employees live there rent-free, the productivity gains would
pay for it easily. Give people interesting problems to work on (or the freedom
to find their own) and they'll basically work all the hours God sends, so it's
about cutting down on distractions.

'Course those geeks would be burnt out in a few years if they weren't careful,
but for new grads just moved to town, why not?

~~~
jonknee
And then they could create company stores and pay in company money. It would
be a closed system!

------
pchristensen
I wonder if Google's Director of Search Quality or Head of Research or
whatever his title is had anything to do with this.

